# Where can I buy gto decals/badges?



## VenomGTO (May 30, 2010)

So Im just now getting around to getting/finding the badges for the car. But long story short the previous owner of the car decided it would be cool to take the gto badge off of the grille and to remove the rear pontiac and 6.0 badges. Looking for a place online but not having any luck and i REALLY dont wanna try to buy these from Pontiac! Anybody know where we can get this stuff???


----------



## dquack (Oct 28, 2009)

Search badges - should net a decent amount of posts. Have you checked Ebay? There are usually a lot to be had on there. I removed the 6.0 and the word Pontiac from the rear but left everything else on. I like it better like that.


----------



## VenomGTO (May 30, 2010)

yeah i checked ebay and nothing. guess i'll search the posts some more unless someone can come up with something...


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

There are alot of people that debadged their cars, I'm sure you can find someone that will sell them. I would but I'm an 04 and yours are different then mine.


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

I bought the GTO badge for the front grille from my local Chevrolet dealer. It was $60 though, and I almost didn't buy it. But it looks bad with no grille badge IMHO because there is a blank spot with nothing there. The ones on ebay at the time were not even the same font as the originals. It hurt paying that much, and I wouldn't pay that much for a rear badge.


----------



## VenomGTO (May 30, 2010)

yeah after looking the other day and finding nothing I searched ebay again just in case and I did find ONE gto badge for the grille. its like 57$ shipped, guess i'll have to go with that one.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

VenomGTO said:


> yeah after looking the other day and finding nothing I searched ebay again just in case and I did find ONE gto badge for the grille. its like 57$ shipped, guess i'll have to go with that one.


Call fParts and ask for Guy. They probally have it but don't list everything they have on eBay.


----------



## VenomGTO (May 30, 2010)

fparts? think itd be cheaper than 57$ shipped? Because I haven't actually purchased the other badge yet...


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

VenomGTO said:


> fparts? think itd be cheaper than 57$ shipped? Because I haven't actually purchased the other badge yet...


FParts- Used Corvette, FBody and GTO Parts


----------



## VenomGTO (May 30, 2010)

cool thanks


----------



## The Detailer (Nov 1, 2009)

You can get custom GTO badges from EDC flow tech inductions, $35.00, Email [email protected], Top notch products, tell them what you want.


----------

